# What CMS for wallpaper site?



## blackpearl (May 19, 2008)

What CMS is best for a wallpaper site? It should be easy to to use and must have enough templates to choose from. What do you suggest? Anybody here own a wallpaper site? what cms are you running?


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 21, 2008)

use Joomla or Drupal
these are the best CMS's in the business
you have access to tremendous amount of support for both of them


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 21, 2008)

I have a wallpaper website....... but not yet complete. (busy with my college projects).
*www.9wallpapers.com

It is built in Drupal.


----------



## anand1 (May 21, 2008)

Yes Drupal is okey but you will not get much of thr free templates for Drupal.You try your hands on Joomla where you will get many of the free customizable templates as well as modules and components which you can use and its all free. I have many of the wepages using joomla and it seems quite simple.

But as a suggestion go for simple php with MySql for your project.


----------



## blackpearl (May 22, 2008)

Ok, I install Drupal/Joomla whatever. then what? How do I turn it into a wallpaper site? I would need some kind of script na?

A member utsav mentioned about one gallery2.2 ... something.
Have to checkout that.


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 22, 2008)

For joomla go here:
*extensions.joomla.org/component/option,com_mtree/task,listcats/cat_id,1779/Itemid,35/
For drupal go here:
*drupal.org/project/gallery


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

try coppermine gallery, i had tried it long back and loved it, give it a shot it is available in cpanel.


----------



## blackpearl (May 22, 2008)

Sparsh007 said:


> For joomla go here:
> *extensions.joomla.org/component/option,com_mtree/task,listcats/cat_id,1779/Itemid,35/
> For drupal go here:
> *drupal.org/project/gallery



thanks.

@iMav: I looked at coppermine. But the problem with such scripts is the template isn't too flexible. All websites look the same.


----------



## Pathik (May 22, 2008)

You can edit the stylesheet to change the look.


----------

